# New 2012 CD Set for Navigation is out



## PhaetonNC (Nov 17, 2011)

BMW part # 65902241720 is the 2012 10 CD set for the Phaeton. I ordered it and received it. The maps work perfectly and are the 2012 up to date new release.

Safe travels

Eric


----------



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

would you consider selling me the california CD ? 

Thanks
Noel


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

I would buy the Colorado CD from you.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

And I would buy the NorthEast, and also the midwest, if you do not need them.
Stefano


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*where did you buy from?*

Eric,
I wonder if you bought from a BMW web site? or from a dealer?
Stefano


----------



## PhaetonNC (Nov 17, 2011)

*2012 Navigation CD's*

I purchased the Nav cd set from Amazon, but it actually shipped from a BMW dealer. I verified the part #'s at time of ordering. They work great.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Not to threadjack, but I would be willing to buy a set and split them up...


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, Threadjack!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I'll by the Canada and the Pacific Northwest CD (Seattle area).

By the way - for the benefit of those who were not around when the last release of navigation CDs was made, our forum tradition on splitting up CDs works like this:

*1)* The price charged for the individual CDs by the person who buys the set should be as follows: Total price paid for the set, divided by number of CDs, plus $5 for shipping expense for each CD. Typically, this works out to about $30 or $35 per CD. In other words - it's not a profit-making operation, nor should it create an out of pocket loss for the vendor. The vendor also 'pays' the same price for each CD he or she keeps.

*2)* *Purchasers *of the CDs have a moral obligation to buy their CDs from the "first person in line who offers to break up a set". In other words, communicate with the person who has the oldest (first) post offering a set before communicating with later members who offer a set. Communication is done by private message, although you can 'speak for' (reserve) a CD in the forum post. Use PMs to pass shipping details, Paypal accounts, etc. back and forth - don't do that here in this forum thread.

*3) Sellers* of CDs must keep all of us up to date and informed of "what they have left" as the private messages go back and forth. This is a courtesy to the next vendor in line, so that the next vendor can start selling his or her CDs as soon as the previous vendor has sold the various regions from their set.

Best regards (from Polynesia tonight),

Michael


----------



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

*pm sent*

thnx


----------



## PhaetonNC (Nov 17, 2011)

*No CD's for sale*

My original intention was to just notify everyone that the cd's were available and work perfect, and also to supply the part #. I have no intention NOW of selling any of the disk I have.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like I am up. I will find them on amazon and place an order. I will post when they arrive.

Michael gets Seattle.

Coolsig do you want CA?

Ttnowles, Colorado?

Motorista, Northeast and midwest?

Once I know the disc numbers, I will update this post.

Joe


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

PhaetonNC, sorry for the threadjack and nice bike. Gotta love a carbon frame.


----------



## Phaeton04 (Aug 10, 2011)

*CD's on Amazon?*

I was so ecstatic to find this thread however I am unable to locate them on amazon.com or .ca. Has anyone had any luck ordering from the BMW dealer or other vender? On a similar note has anyone had any issues with the Navi disk drive not loading the disks and just spitting them out?!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/BMW-Navigation-2008-2011-2005-2010-Convertible/dp/B006YHO6UI


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Joe, I'll take the Texas cd off your hands if it hasn't already gone.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Phaeton04 said:


> I was so ecstatic to find this thread however I am unable to locate them on amazon.com or .ca. Has anyone had any luck ordering from the BMW dealer or other vender? On a similar note has anyone had any issues with the Navi disk drive not loading the disks and just spitting them out?!


 Yeah, mine was replaced under warranty a while back. It was taking them in, scratching them, then spitting them back out. The repair was about $1200, but someone posted that you can buy the Sony drive yourself for a helluva lot less if you don't have a warranty.


----------



## Phaeton04 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just want to confirm that this will work for the 2004 Phaeton?


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes. These are the nav cd's for the 2004 2005 2006 NAR Phaeton.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Invisiblewave has texas


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like Pennsylvania if possible. 

Victor


----------



## acoop (Jan 2, 2012)

*nav cd's available*

hi. I am going to order the set of bmw nab cd's. I broke my original phaeton vw cd. I will not need any but the north east. I live in n.y. So other then the northeast to about the d.c. area, the discs will be available. Just pay me what you wish. I don't much care. I have gotten so much from this site for years...u guys are great. If you want one free just ask also. arthur . btw I was a member for years as artcooperman....lost my password and had to reset everything.


----------



## acoop (Jan 2, 2012)

*nav cd's available*

If it comes with the canada cd..its yours Michael. I have family there but never visit. Its too close to the north pole. lol. when i get them, just tell me where to ship. i will let you know


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Nav CD*

After Stefano gets his I would like the next North East CD Also the South East whenever it becomes available.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Northeast and midwest*

Joe, I'm confirming NorthEast and Midwest: just IM me with price, contact info and instructions for payment. 
Stefano


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

Confirming I received the Rocky Mountains region CD and it works perfectly. 

Sorry to hijack, but is there any way to change the colors on the Nav screen? I am not fond of the pinkish-purple background..


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd love to purchase a Midwest CD if one is still available or becomes avaiable for sale.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

if any of you who are breaking up the set have the cd with maryland available i would appreciate it (long shot as n.e. is pretty popular). thanks.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for all of the replies.
I am still waiting on delivery, but I will update this thread with the available discs:
[ to be updated from my computer, currently posting from phone]

With tax/shipping they should be about $30/disc. I need only the Southeast. Assuming the discs remain the same...

Available $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 1: California, Hawaii and Nevada This map CD includes the entire states of California and Nevada and the Hawaiian islands of Maui, Molokai, Lanai, Kauai and Hawaii.

Michael $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 2: Northwest / Southwest U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, New Mexico, Oregon, Utah, Washington, Wyoming and two counties in Texas (El Paso and Hudspeth).

Motorista $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 3: North Central U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Iowa, Kansas, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, North Dakota, South Dakota and parts of Illinois, Michigan and Wisconsin.

Invisiblewave $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 4: This map CD includes the entire states of Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Oklahoma, and parts of Tennessee and Texas.

Motorista $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 5: Midwest U.S. This map CD includes the following partial states: Illinois, Indiana, Michigan, Ohio, and Wisconsin.

VictorR $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 6: Ohio Valley U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Kentucky and West Virginia and parts of Indiana, Maryland, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Tennessee.

Motorista $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 7: New England U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Rhode Island and Vermont, and parts of New Jersey and New York.

Motorista $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 8: Mid-Atlantic U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Delaware, Virginia, and Washington D.C. and parts of Maryland, New Jersey and North Carolina and Pennsylvania. 
York.

Taken $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 9: Southeast U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Alabama, Florida, Georgia, South Carolina and parts of North Carolina.

Michael $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 10: Canada __________________ 

Thanks!


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the Phaeton forums but I recently purchased a 2004 and have the original nav cd. I live in Florida and would love to purchase this 2012 region cd. What would the cost be and payment method & shipping be? Thank you guys. Jordan. P.S. Ill try to post more info about my purchase and some of the things about mine in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

VictorR gets the Penn. Disc

Calmone, did you want the mid atlantic Map 8 disc for maryland, or something different?


----------



## cnsandog (Mar 22, 2012)

*I am willing to purchase the disk for the Washington DC area*

I would love to update to the 2012 for the dc area if it is still available. Maybe the navigation system would be somewhat usable then! ha! 

Carson


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Joe,
Thank you - I'm also good for the Mid Atlantic and the North Central, if they are not already taken. Just IM me with directions on where to send payment when you get a chance.
Stefano


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

I need a disc for the southeast if anyone has one.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Updated. Cnsandog, you asked for wash dc first...pm if you want it, otherwise, it is taken by motorista.

I will send pm's to everyone to arrange payment and shipping.

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*California*

I would like California, if not spoken for yet.


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

PM sent for southeast a few days ago. Also posted on here about a week ago. If its available ill take it. Thank you


----------



## debwins (Jun 1, 2002)

*California, if anyone has it available from the 2012 CD NAV set*

If any of you who are breaking up a 2012 CD NAV set have the cd with California available I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

The cds have arrived. Pms with payment link will be sent out today.

Hi.

2 quick things: I sent out PM's, but I thought this might be a bit faster.

I setup a page for payment via paypal: just add to cart and checkout.

https://engineguy.com/phaeton-navigation-discs

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

payment sent for california map, cd1.

Thanks
Noel.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Victor and Noel, your discs have been sent


----------



## planeadam (Nov 26, 2011)

My apologies if this is a stupid/often-asked question, but why is it the BMW nav set that works for the Phaeton and not a VW one (or Mercedes etc)?


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Payment sent for discs 2, 7 and 9. If you are ever going to break another set, I'm still interested in discs 8 and 10.
Many thanks
Stefano


----------



## coolsig (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you !

Regards
Noel.


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

still waiting for someone with the southeast disc.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Payment sent for the Canada disc. 

Michael


----------



## rayh (Feb 26, 2012)

*southeast*

I would like to purchase a southeast disc from someone.


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Michael, disc sent.

Invisiblewave, have you changed your mind about disc 3?

Still have:

Disc 3 tx, ok, ar, la

Disc 4 mn, ia, ks, mo, wi, il


----------



## planeadam (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll buy disc 4 if still available


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*I would love the California Disk!!!*

Hi, 

If California disc is still available I would love to have it...Let me know know how to get you the money... 

My address is Charles Strom 
2939 Calle Gaucho 
San Clemente, CA 92673 
Phone: 949-233-0623 
Email [email protected] 

Thanks! 

Buck


----------



## macon2382 (Apr 11, 2012)

*new cd from bmw for phaeton,*

i have the new navi 10 set disc from bmw, and im only using midwest, any takers on the rest


----------



## jaeslim (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you need the one w Chicago and Milwaukee? I know there are a few for Midwest....I need that one.

Thanks!


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

I would take the Canadian disc if you still have it. 

Thanks, 

Jeff


----------



## rayh (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to buy the Alabama (florida, etc) disc from you. 
Please reply soon as I plan on traveling very soon. 
Thank you


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Need PA and Ohio*

I need the one covering Pennsylvania and Ohio 
Stefano


----------



## DNAguy (Oct 13, 2009)

*Would love the California Disc!!!*

Please choose me... 

Buck ([email protected])


----------



## bucketman (Nov 5, 2008)

*northeast/New England*

I am interested in the New England/northeast disc. 

Adam


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Planeadam just sent you a pm

Disc 4 is yours.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Paypaled (sic) you earlier, been out of the country!


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

Invisiblewave and planeadam.
Thanks for payment.
Discs are in the mail.

All available discs from my set have been sent out.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Bulbook (Feb 7, 2007)

*2012 nav discs*

Are the new discs "2S"? If so I will very soon have them all available except North East.


----------



## AlanX2033 (May 9, 2011)

*Midwest - Ohio/ Michigan Disks*

Hello, if the midwest (Ohio/ Michigan) disk is still available, I would love to purchase one.

Thanks!


----------



## hcrane (Apr 24, 2010)

planeadam said:


> My apologies if this is a stupid/often-asked question, but why is it the BMW nav set that works for the Phaeton and not a VW one (or Mercedes etc)?


I think this was discussed a long time ago here - turns out that the nav system is the same as the one in the 02 BMW 7 series - there was not a large enough market (less than 4000 Phaetons) for a new set to be issued by VW/Navteq. The only difference I could see between a BMW version and a VW version would be the dealer listings.

I've been running the 2010 version in my 06 and have never looked for a dealer.

Should I order a 2012 set, I'll post here and offer the ones I don't need.

BTW, have a 2001 Jag XKR and I have been unable to find any updates to that nav system - if anyone here has a clue, please let me know - 

Crane


----------



## rayh (Feb 26, 2012)

*still needing SE disc*

If someone purchases a nav set, I will gladly (and quickly) pay you for the SE (Alabama, Florida, etc) disc. My set is from 2004 and I would like to have the updated disc before I travel to Florida in June.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd love CA, HI, NV if still available. 
THX


----------



## WoodlandHills (Jan 1, 2006)

DNAguy - see you are ahead of me in line - I will defer to you.


----------



## guybguy (Jul 21, 2005)

*Midwest Available?*

I would like the Midwest disc if it is still available. 
Thanks, 
Guy


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Need PA and Ohio*

Hi macon2382, 
As I posted a while ago, I'm still looking for the disc (or discs) covering PA and Ohio. If you have them for sale, pls. IM me with directions on how to pay. Many thanks, 
Stefano


----------



## phaetonphanatic (Jun 12, 2008)

*Looking for Florida/south east disc*

I will take the disc that covers Florida if anyone has one left.


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll take Texas if anyone else is ordering...


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

i'de take the maryland disc (with balto., d.c.) if available.


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*Buy from previous threads first!*

If anyone has a need that can't be serviced by the preceding sellers, I've got all available except the Midwest disc that includes Minnesota.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

dovetail, i haven't hrard from anyone about the disc with maryland (baltimore., etc.), so i would buy that 2012 disc from you if possble.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Dovetail, 
Ditto for me for the disc or discs that include Pennsylvania, Ohio and Washington, DC. 
Stefano


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

*CDs 2012 version*

Is still available I would like to have Canada and New England 2012 CDs.


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

here are two for Canada, I think they will work 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-GENUIN...t=Car_Audio_Video&hash=item2a1c6709fa&vxp=mtr


----------



## rayh (Feb 26, 2012)

*southeast*

I need the Alabama, florida disc


----------



## koliberk (Mar 10, 2012)

*merge*

Hi there, 
Is there any chance to merge two CD into one, but only with certain country's on new CD? 
I'm thinking about Major Roads of Europe without Spain, Italy, Ireland, but with one extra Poland. 

There is no any way to display content in Nero?


----------



## .phaeton (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just bought a phaeton but it's missing the nav disk . I'm in Toronto. I'm wondering if anyone has an extra 2012 disk for Canada. I'd be ready to buy immediately  

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## larryblax (Oct 25, 2011)

*2012 CD Canada*

Hi Mike,

I just ordered the whole set and should have next week be more than happy to part out Canada to you

Sorry to all that replied to my previous post as the disks arrived late last week while I was out of town. The disks are in a few cases a bit different in regards to what coverage’s they have so here is a list of what is available. Please feel free to contact me off line on my e-mail, [email protected] regarding what you want. I will send out via USPS padded envelope in a jewel case. Looks like the cost on that is around $5.50. I paid $248.75 for the set and there are 10 disks so that is $24.50 each so with shipping it is $30.00 each. Let me know what you want and I will send it to you and you can mail me a check. The Canadian shipping is more but that will be based on where it is shipped to. I hope this makes sense.
REGION 2: MT, ID, WY, UT, AZ, CO, NM, ND, SD, NE
REGON 3: TX, OK, AR, LA
REGON 4: MN, IA, KS, MO, WI, IL
REGION 5: MS, AL, GA, FL
REGION 6: MI, IN, OH, KY, TN
REGION 7 WV, VA, NC, SC (I HAVE A SECOND DISK FROM VERSION 2011 PART#65902199844 AS WELL)
REGION 8: NY, PA, NJ, DE, MD, DC
REGION 9: ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, RI
REGION 10: ALL OF CANADA AND ALASKA
Larry


----------



## rayh (Feb 26, 2012)

*Southeast*

Will you Please sell me the AL, FL Disc. I've been trying to get it for a while, but no one has followed through yet


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

larryblax,

If you are considering parting out your set, I am in need of disc 8 - Midatlantic.

Thanks,

Victor


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Need PA, Ohio and Dakotas*

Hi,
I've been trying for a while to get the discs for PA and Ohio. I'm also in need of the disc(s) for teh Dakotas for a trip I'm planning this summer.
Many thanks
Stefano


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

what ever happened to the set which was here? i asked for md &d.c. (region 8), and see no reply until today when i see a new post and the second reply (stephano) asks for that disc. anyone have region 8 (for the app. third time)?


----------



## .phaeton (May 2, 2012)

I ordered one off ebay following the link above. I am waiting this week for it to come in but if for some chance that doesn't work out I will send you my shipping info and $$ by the end of the week. Thanks man


----------



## PhaetFun (Jun 11, 2011)

*I have a fresh 2012 set available to break and send out individual disks*

If anyone needs a certain disk that isn't available from any previous seller, I currently have all CDs except the Midwest disc that includes Minnesota where I'm located. Thanks, David.


----------



## calmone (Feb 15, 2006)

dave, i will take disc for region 8, maryland, d.c, etc. advise of payment method (paypal?) and amount.


----------



## sgill (Jun 13, 2011)

*Nav cd for Canada 2012*

I would like the Canada cd if available. I would also take NY state and new england. 
My email is [email protected]. 
Please let me know if you can help 
Best wishes 
Stephen gill


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

phaetonenvy said:


> Motorista $30 Volkswagen Navigation System - Map 7: New England U.S. This map CD includes the entire states of Connecticut, Maine, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Rhode Island and Vermont, and parts of New Jersey and New York.


 I'll take this one... if available


----------



## debwins (Jun 1, 2002)

*Just got notification of a price drop for the set on Amazon $199.00*

Here's the link. http://www.amazon.com/BMW-Navigatio...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B006YHO6UI

I would buy a set and parcel out here at the going rate (no profit) but I've decided to sell my Phaeton so don't want to invest any further time or money into it for these kinds of things. According to the website there are only 3 sets left but I'd bet they will have more. Interesting why they reduced the price though it's not that much of a reduction.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Are new Nav CD's really slow for anyone else?*

I have a 2004 Phaeton and the original 2004 nav discs. I recently purchased the BMW CD nav discs and while they do work, it take many, many minutes for the map to draw unless it is set to 10+ miles. Does the nav system cache the maps so that it gets faster in familiar areas over time or is this always going to be the case? I do not find much benefit at this point and would actually consider downgrading to an earlier set, perhaps 2010. 

Geiger


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It shouldn't take that long, they work fine in mine. The system isn't speedy by modern standards, but it takes seconds, not minutes. Is the disc scratched? You can copy the discs if you have a burner and try the copied version.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

invisiblewave said:


> It shouldn't take that long, they work fine in mine. The system isn't speedy by modern standards, but it takes seconds, not minutes. Is the disc scratched? You can copy the discs if you have a burner and try the copied version.


 I ejected the disc and inspected it, no scratches. When I put it back in, it seemed to speed up and within 20 seconds had a decent map at 1 mile resolution. Still when zooming in or out it can take up to two minutes. Is there a cache in the system? I sure hope so.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm about 99% sure there isn't a cache.


----------



## dwasill (Oct 15, 2012)

*Region 1 (WA) needed*

If anybody's parting the latest set I would consider buying the Region 1 CD.

Thanks


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there a 2013 version that works for the Phaeton, and if so does someone have the part number?

Thanks


----------



## spyder-byte (Dec 24, 2012)

I've already sold the discs I'm not keeping, but you can get the details here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5922448-FS-2013-Navigation-CD-s

John


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 2012 version for sale, region 8 BMW. 

Please PM me if you'd like it, $35 shipped. 

Thanks.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*CD for Texas*

If you are ever interested in selling the Texas CD, I would be interested.
Thanks,
Ernie O.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*21012 and 2013 CD updated Nav*

Hey folks, I have just purchased the 2013 Cd 3 of the updated navigation from a respected seller on ebay. He's the real deal and has the complete updated set to sell. He will part them out. Let him know Ernie O. sent you.

Heres his link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/26111096923...em=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123&vxp=mtr

ebay id number: 261110969239


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*CD came in*

The CD navigation came in today and works great. Now I can find my house.

Ernie O


----------



## '05PapaG (Mar 17, 2013)

*2013 Set Ordered*

New to this site and very glad to find this thread, as I've been searching for way to update the nav since moving East and needing to make my way on new roads ... that have had a LOT of construction since 2005!  Will update when received.


----------



## '05PapaG (Mar 17, 2013)

*2013 Nav discs received*

Received the 2013 discs "for" a 2002 BMW 7-series - they work just fine in 2005 V-8 Phaeton as others have previously reported. I had wondered if BMW would appear on-screen somewhere, but so far it looks like the same system, but with newer street info. There are 11 discs in the set.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

What is the part number for that 2013 Map CD set? I just called my local BMW dealer today and he said 2012 is the latest... maybe he is trying to unload it on me. Much appreciated. 

As for those of you who considered the VW version of the Map Update Set... I called them up and she said the map is 2005 year... for $249!!! Are you kiddin me? 

Land Rover Range Rover seems to be 2007 maps also for CD version.


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*CDs*


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you very much. I already ordered a set from Amazon... which is sold by BMW dealer for $199.99 shipped. 

My local BMW dealer could not find the 2013 Map part number. He did have the 2012 version in stock. Sometime, they want to clear out the old stock first before they get new one.


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Nav CD Needed*



phaetonenvy said:


> Thanks for all of the replies.
> I am still waiting on delivery, but I will update this thread with the available discs:
> [ to be updated from my computer, currently posting from phone]
> 
> ...


 I did not see the mention of the Lowly state of IOWA...which is what I need. Can you help? 
Bruce


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*CD Issue*

I have a quick question:

I bought the same CD featured on the previous page with the same BMW part number...but in my 2004 Phaeton it takes forever to load and will not show roads. It shows terrain and waterways only, and of course the location of the car on the screen. Am I missing something here?


----------

